# Score?



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Just wondering what my buck from last year would score. Never had anyone measure it so I was just wondering.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

135-140


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That's a pretty good guess 58346. I would guess the same!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sounds about right


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I'd say that's close before deducts.
Nice deer!! :beer:


----------



## brdhntr11 (Feb 19, 2008)

low 130's good mass

nice deer


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I second 130... Nice deer though.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Easy 140 before deducts but who cares about them!


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree with the 135 gross
:withstupid:


----------

